# Transfemoral cerebral angiogram



## todd5400 (Apr 7, 2009)

I need opinions regarding the following  regarding the 36XXX codes

1.  Right transfemoral cerebral angiogram, selective right common carotid, cervical views
2.  Selective right common carotid artery, intracranial views
3.  Selective left common, cervical views
4.  Selective left common carotid artery, intracranial views
5.  Selective left external carotid artery, cranial views.
6.  Superselective catherization with embolization of middle portion of the superficial temporal artery
7.  Superselective catherization embolization middle branch of middle meningeal artery
8.  Superselective catherization embolization of posterior branch of middle meningeal artery
9.  Superselective catherization embolization anterior brasnch of middle meningeal artery
10.  Superselective catherization embolization of anterior branch of the superficial temporal artery
11.  Superselective catheterization of STA vessel with embolization second time.
12.  Control angiography selective left external carotid artery, cranial view

I want to use 
36217 RT
36218 RT
36216 LT

They want to use 
36217 RT
36218 RT
36216 LT
36216 LT

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shirleybala (Apr 8, 2009)

36216-RT for rt common carotid
36217-LT for anterior branch of superficial temporal.
36218-LT for middle branch of middle meningeal.
36218-LT for posterior branch of middle meningeal.
36218-LT for anterior branch of middle meningeal.

lt common carotid, lt external carotid ,lt superficial temporal all will be included in the path before reaching anterior superficial temporal.

This is my try....


----------



## MLS2 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm with you Shirley
59 on the 36216


----------



## todd5400 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for your help!!  You guys are great!


----------



## dpeoples (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree with the others as long as all of the superselective catheter placements were from the left side. If any of them were from the right, you would change the 36216 (RT) to 36217. Depending on the documentation, the additional third order codes would be the same.

I would ask my docs to clarify this in the report.


----------

